# The Seven Sisters



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

My book is now available in the Kindle bookstore (as those of you who helped me set up the link below probably already know). Give it a look. 

Best Regards,
JB


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, JB, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy and Ann. As I've said before, everybody on these forums has been awesome so far.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

After a little bit of a delay, the book description is up on Amazon at last, but I'll expand on it a bit here for those of you who want a bit more than a blurb. The story revolves around the seven daughters of Anna Veranna, The Queen of the Flying City of Ichtinbach and a sort of arbiter of all governments in the world of Gleeb. The Queen is served by four very powerful elemental mages, the Elemental Four, but one of them has ambitions to be more than her subordinate. The sisters are scattered at the novel's opening, but they aren't far from a reunion when disaster strikes.

The sisters, in order of age, are Frizzirina, Merva, Calliope, Winterella, Belma, Willa, and Farootha. Each posses a heightened sense, but Frizzirina and Merva in particular posses fantastic senses (i.e. Frizzirina can see the future and Merva can read minds). Calliope has a heightened tactile sense, Winterella has heightened vision, Belma has a heightened sense of smell, Willa has a heightened sense of hearing, and Farootha has a heightened sense of taste. They inherited these gifts from their mother, but in some instances they can be as much a curse as a gift. When Anna Veranna disappears on the eve of the Brine Bazaar, an annual gathering on the sea where the various factions and governments of Gleeb consort and conduct business, things spiral out of control pretty quickly. There's enough adventure, magic, strange creatures, and fantastic locales in this epic fantasy to satisfy any true genre reader and enough humor, romance, and action to entice anyone new to tales of wondrous realms beyond our own!

Hopefully, this gives readers a little better idea of what this book is all about. For even more hints, go to my blog, minotaurdreams.blogspot.com, or e-mail me at [email protected] if you've got questions concerning whether or not this book is for you. Thanks in advance for reading. Long live fantasy!

Best Regards,
JB


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey , I just wanted to say thanks for the review yesterday.  I am glad you enjoyed the read. I'll be digging in on this one as soon as I get finished with my current editing project.     'Gleeb' imagine that!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Hey , I just wanted to say thanks for the review yesterday. I am glad you enjoyed the read. I'll be digging in on this one as soon as I get finished with my current editing project. 'Gleeb' imagine that!


Thanks for reading, M.R. Sorry this is so belated a response, but I've been super swamped lately with a bunch of not-book-related junk.


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I have one titled Six Brown Eyed girls. Will look at this one.

Luck!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Braveart said:


> Sounds interesting. I have one titled Six Brown Eyed girls. Will look at this one.
> 
> Luck!


Six Brown Eyed Girls looks interesting, I think, but what's it about? I couldn't really tell from the blurb on amazon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

I bet 5 beans its about some brown eyed girls....  Six of 'em..  lol  So whats up Gleeb?  That is my new favorite word. Gleeb.  If you think this is off topic Betsy read the sample.  Gleeb.  Road Runner "Gleeb! Gleeb!" 

Fascinating concept here Bro.  A fine Indie read!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I bet 5 beans its about some brown eyed girls.... Six of 'em.. lol So whats up Gleeb? That is my new favorite word. Gleeb. If you think this is off topic Betsy read the sample. Gleeb. Road Runner "Gleeb! Gleeb!"
> 
> Fascinating concept here Bro. A fine Indie read!


Thanks, M.R. From Somebody doing the same thing and doing it well, that means a lot. For anyone who doesn't know, Gleeb is the world in which my epic fantasy is set. It's based on the word "Glebe" which refers to an area of land parceled out by the church (the church of England in this case) for agriculture and, in the archaic, just land. Naming the world really had nothing to do with the definition. I just liked the sound of it. Here's a funny story:

When I showed my mom the book, she said, "Gleeb? I don't like it. It sounds like gleek and I don't like spitting."
I said, "It also sounds like globe or gloam (gloam means "twilight" and it's a great word)."
And she replied, "Gloam? I don't like that either. Sounds dirty."


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know how well I'm doing anything, but I know that if your into interesting other worlds and good reads, this is a winner.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I just did an interview for Daniel L. Carter's blog. We talked about "The Seven Sisters" and a lot of other stuff as well. It was a lot of fun and he did a really nice job formatting it. Check it out at http://danielleighcarter.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-jb-hendricks-author-of.html

Cheers, 
JB


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I just did an interview for Daniel L. Carter's blog. We talked about "The Seven Sisters" and a lot of other stuff as well. It was a lot of fun and he did a really nice job formatting it. Check it out at http://danielleighcarter.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-jb-hendricks-author-of.html
> 
> Cheers,
> JB


That was a cool interview


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> That was a cool interview


Thanks. I've got another interview coming out in early October that's going to be more directed at a UK audience apparently. Brits do love fantasy, so I'm pretty excited about it. Hopefully by then I'll also have another book in the Kindle store as well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I just did an interview for Daniel L. Carter's blog. We talked about "The Seven Sisters" and a lot of other stuff as well. It was a lot of fun and he did a really nice job formatting it. Check it out at http://danielleighcarter.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-jb-hendricks-author-of.html
> 
> Cheers,
> JB


Nice interview!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Nice interview!


Thanks, Valmore. I've gotten a lot of positive feedback on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

It was good, like the book.  You should get good feedback.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> It was good, like the book. You should get good feedback.


I sold some books right after it came out. Is that the best kind of feedback?  Well, perhaps not, but it ain't bad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I just did an interview for Daniel L. Carter's blog. We talked about "The Seven Sisters" and a lot of other stuff as well. It was a lot of fun and he did a really nice job formatting it. Check it out at http://danielleighcarter.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-jb-hendricks-author-of.html
> 
> Cheers,
> JB


I just now found this link... Great interview, Gleeb.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I just now found this link... Great interview, Gleeb.


Thanks. I'll have another interview coming out in October. Hopefully right after my short story book comes out. Or right before. It depends on how fast the new cover gets put together. On that subject, I like the the cover of my book, but what do others think? Is it too plain?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

I never judge a book by its cover.  So asking me is futile.  I liked the book.  The cover means nothing to me.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> Thanks. I'll have another interview coming out in October. Hopefully right after my short story book comes out. Or right before. It depends on how fast the new cover gets put together. On that subject, I like the the cover of my book, but what do others think? Is it too plain?


I must confess, it took me a while to realize it _was _a book cover, and for the longest time I thought it was nonfiction and skipped over seeing what it was about. It's not a bad cover. It's clean and elegant and simple. But it doesn't say "fantasy" to me.

Maybe try a photo of the Pleiades, maybe (should be some in public domain, like this one from NASA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileleiades_large.jpg) and a bit more of a fantasy font, just an idea.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> I must confess, it took me a while to realize it _was _a book cover, and for the longest time I thought it was nonfiction and skipped over seeing what it was about. It's not a bad cover. It's clean and elegant and simple. But it doesn't say "fantasy" to me.
> 
> Maybe try a photo of the Pleiades, maybe (should be some in public domain, like this one from NASA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileleiades_large.jpg) and a bit more of a fantasy font, just an idea.


That's not a bad idea. I based the seven sisters very loosely on the Pleiades. The reason I asked was that a lot of other threads are talking about the benefits of more striking covers when it comes to e-books. I don't want anything that seems bizarre in conjunction with the novel, but I am putting a lot more thought into the production of future covers and I may change this one if I can come up with something better than I already have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> I must confess, it took me a while to realize it _was _a book cover, and for the longest time I thought it was nonfiction and skipped over seeing what it was about. It's not a bad cover. It's clean and elegant and simple. But it doesn't say "fantasy" to me.
> 
> Maybe try a photo of the Pleiades, maybe (should be some in public domain, like this one from NASA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileleiades_large.jpg) and a bit more of a fantasy font, just an idea.


It looks like a manual...lmao He said NASA and I thought manual. JK Readers are smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> It looks like a manual...lmao He said NASA and I thought manual. JK Readers are smarter than we give them credit for.


I'm not that worried about it, honestly. I wrote a good story whether the cover looks like the cover of a manual or not.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

In anticipation of the holidays, my upcoming interview on Stuart Aken's blog, and the publication of my new book of short stories, I am lowering the price of "The Seven Sisters" from 3.99 to 2.99 and it will remain at 2.99 until New Years. 

For those of you unfamiliar with the book, it is the story of seven magically gifted young women caught amidst the tumult and turmoil of a world in flux. Gleeb, a realm where wizards wield enormous power (sometimes so much that it goes to their heads) and where the Queen, mother of the seven sisters and the world's erstwhile defender, is missing, is beset by scheming demons, a king whose authority is based on diabolical arcane machines, and a traitorous sorcerer with designs to become a god. Though it is Epic in scope, the story focuses on the young women and their companions in a personal way. There is humor, tragedy, intrigue, and more than one character undergoes a test that challenges their basic beliefs. The story also introduces a host of mythical creatures rebooted. Griffins, goblins, trolls, cyclopses, elves, dwarves, and several new beasts and beings like the elephant-like Wuglins, the twisted, warlike Technokhans, and the spectral lerts and their controller, the Larm, populate Gleeb and give it that unforgettable fantasy feel without losing or abusing many of the genre tropes readers have come to love and admire. Exotic and impossible locales like the flying city of Ichtinbach, the noxious, mechanized kingdom of Technilon, and the Booming Tundra are visited and survived as the action builds to a finale that will leave readers both thrilled (I hope) and thoughtful. If you are a fan of high fantasy, take advantage of this deal now! I swear by the Silver God (a god I made up, mind you) that you won't regret it  .


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Just a reminder: The Seven Sisters is still on sale for 2.99! My new book is taking a little longer than expected. The writing's all cleaned up, copyrighted, and crisp, but a cover that pops is still in the works. It will definitely be out in time for All Hallow's. For those of you interested in a little preview, check this out: http://minotaurdreams.blogspot.com/2010/10/coming-soon-maniacs-time-travelers-and.html


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I did this interview earlier this month, but I don't think I remembered to post it here. Check it out if you didn't get a chance to when it was published. Stuart Aken runs a pretty cool blog: http://stuartaken.blogspot.com/2010/10/j-b-hendricks-author-interview.html


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

It has been a bit since I plugged "The Seven Sisters." So: http://www.amazon.com/The-Seven-Sisters-ebook/dp/B003Z0D37O/ref=sr_1_fkmr3_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289944953&sr=8-1-fkmr3

2.99 is not much to pay for this much fantasy. Happy reading!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

A new, expanded description available on Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/The-Seven-Sisters-ebook/dp/B003Z0D37O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1290816751&sr=8-2-fkmr1


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Here presented is a relatively brief excerpt from _The Seven Sisters_. It comes from _Chapter 1: The Pirate's Life, The Queen's Most Unfortunate Daughters, And a Murder_. You can read this and more by downloading the novel's sample and I hope, having read the sample, you will be intrigued enough to buy the complete work. As always, I appreciate your consideration and beg your indulgence. In many ways, this book is still a work in progress, but I truly believe the story is good and I am very proud of it.

In this scene, a game of make believe takes a sinister turn when the youngest of the seven sisters, Willa, Belma, and Farootha, witness something they weren't meant to see...

"I still can't see why we're doing this," Belma complained. She was the tallest of the three small girls, in spite of her slight hunch, and so she had to squat quite a bit more uncomfortably than her sister Willa, who was small for her age. They were hiding behind a railing in one of the overlooks inside The Dragon Needle Observatory, peering down on the courtyard where The Faceless One was greeting Olaff LaRooshe. They had witnessed the altercation involving Merva, Frizzirina, and the masked wizard. Willa maintained that the whole thing was unjust. Belma sniffed disgustedly, twitching her great big nose, and declared that The Faceless One smelled like moth wings and rotten nectarines. Farootha, a plump smiling little girl, was standing a few paces behind the two older girls, sharing sweets with her little black dog, Pup Pup. 
"We are doing this because we're the Fabulous Three," Willa said, answering Belma's query. "And we're detectives on the hunt for mysteries to solve and wrongs to right!"
"I thought we were the Intrepid Trio and we were going to liberate the long suffering wizards' familiars from the tyrannical oppression of their verbally abusive masters," Belma scoffed.
"Not all of them, Belma! Just those under unfair contracts!" Willa said, scrunching her button nose and scowling at her sister. "And, anyway, we're doing this now! So just shut up so I can listen!"
Willa gingerly lifted off the furry earmuffs she wore, revealing one of her ears. It was quite large, somewhat out of proportion with the rest of her, and its exposure made her look very much like a mouse. "I'm hungry!" Farootha announced with an inordinate amount of enthusiasm. She was often overly enthusiastic when it came to food. Willa flinched and snapped her earmuff back in place.
"Don't shout when I'm not wearing my muffs, Rootha!" Willa scolded. "You sound like a bellowing elephant!"
"You've never even seen an elephant," Belma said. 
"I have so!" Willa huffed. "I saw one in a book! There was an elephant in Doctor Wendel's Big Book of Animals and Their Sounds By Doctor Percy Wendel and Enchanted by Douglas Wands."
"Well, you didn't have to tell me the whole entire title with the author AND the enchanter and everything!" Belma said. "Why would I want to know all that? That's just dumb!"
"You're just jealous that you're a year older than me but can't read nearly as well!" Willa accused. "Now, please, can you both be quiet so I can listen?"
"I'm not jealous of you," Belma muttered bitterly, but when Willa said "please" the other two girls generally consented to whatever she demanded. Though Belma would never admit it, Willa had all the really good ideas. Things would get pretty boring for them in the flying city if Willa wasn't always thinking of new games. Belma sighed and reached into her big red bag and pulled out a cake wrapped in wax paper. She handed it to Farootha. Farootha smiled and nodded approvingly before digging in. Pup Pup wagged his tail and looked from girl to girl to girl. He wondered if someone would start petting him soon. He rarely thought of anything else except for treats and games of fetch.
Willa lifted her earmuff again, once more uncovering one of her very peculiar ears. It wiggled slightly as she concentrated. She had to focus in on what she wanted to listen to, being extra careful not to let in too much white noise. White noise made Willa's head ache terribly when she wasn't wearing her muffs. "All right," she whispered. "I think I'm getting something."
Belma looked on excitedly. She glanced from her sister to Olaff and The Faceless One. They were still talking in the courtyard. Detecting that her two sisters were apparently up to something interesting, Farootha munched her cake more slowly and started paying attention. Pup Pup, who was most attuned to Farootha because she was the one who most often had food to share with him, perked up too. He wondered again if this was the sort of situation that led to petting or the rewarding of treats. He could only hope so.
"What're they saying?" Belma asked speaking in a shrill but hushed tone. The extreme nasal quality of her voice made her whispers whistle. Willa began reporting. The conversation between the wizard and the LaTurvian went like this:
"I do not understand what you want me to do, sir," Olaff said. "I have not been provided the authority to carry out what you ask of me. I am a messenger and a warrior and that is all. I leave the executive decisions to my uncle, the Emperor." 
"Respected," The Faceless One said, his voice reflecting the fact that he was under no illusion that Olaff wielded any kind of power that could have been described as "executive." "I am not asking you to disperse the flotilla yourself. All I'm asking you to do is send word to Emperor LaRooshe of what I have said. Can you do that?"
"The city will still reach the Flotilla in two days time, no?" Olaff said, stroking his big black beard thoughtfully.
"Yes," The Faceless One said.
"I'm sorry," Olaff said. "It is impossible. With the Emperor on route here from LaTurvia as we speak, it would be a terrible insult to tell him to turn back now. Besides, Emperor LaRooshe has no power to command the Great Confederation or the Allied Organization of Mariners and Privateers, much less the independents and pirates. Would you suggest he remove them by force?"
"Heed me, Olaff LaRooshe," The Faceless One said. "There can be no Brine Bazaar this year."
"So you keep saying, sir," Olaff said, growing frustrated. He was detecting an inordinate amount of condescension from the wizard. LaTurvians, especially LaTurvians with noble blood, were very particular about who they let insult them. Olaff was beginning to contemplate whether or not he should stand for The Faceless One's sass. "If you would only explain to me why there can be no Brine Bazaar and, perhaps more importantly, why there can be no meeting of The Great Council, I might be more sympathetic to your demands..."
"There will be no bazaar and there will be no meeting," The Faceless One said with finality. "Tell your people whatever you see fit. I have spoken."
"You? You have spoken?" Olaff said, his face reddening as his frustration turned to anger. The Lord of Air had taken a step too far. "This is irregular, sir, and I must demand to see The Queen! I am the elected representative of The High Council outside the city of Ichtinbach! You will direct me to The First Lady of The Flying City immediately, or I shall have to..."
"You shall have to what?" The Faceless One asked. His voice sounded like it had echoed off the walls of a crypt thirty or forty times before exiting his throat. Willa flinched and then shuddered violently. She pressed the heels of her hands to her temples and groaned in pain.
"What is it, Willa?" Belma asked in a panicked voice, forgetting to whisper. Willa groaned louder. Farootha's lower lip began to quaver. Belma jerked her eyes frantically from Willa to Farootha to the two men in the courtyard. They froze on Olaff and The Faceless One, who were shouting at each other. She could just make out the words.
"How dare you, sir!" Olaff yelled. "I will not be persuaded or cowed by sorcery! I demand to know the meaning of this impertinence!"
"You're in no position to demand anything, you pathetic fool," The Faceless One replied. He wasn't yelling, and yet his voice seemed to saturate the courtyard, hurtling around it like an errant zephyr. Willa's face was getting red as she fell out of her crouch and began to writhe on the ground. 
"Pathetic fool, am I?" Olaff roared. "I have had all I can stand of your insolence, wizard! As an officer of the LaTurvian Elite Guard, I'll not acquiesce to be jeered at by you!" Olaff's arms crossed his body, reaching for the two short blades sheathed at his sides, but before they were half out of their scabbards, The Faceless One flourished his wand and a whirling dervish erupted around the griffin rider. He cried out impotently as the force of the torrent of wind broke his bones. It lifted him into the air, still twisting his contorted form, and then dropped him onto the cobblestones with a sickening thwack. This thwack, the terrible clattering impact of onyx plates of armor crashing against stone, caused Willa to scream. Willa's scream caused Farootha to begin to wail tearfully. Farootha's tearful wailing caused Pup Pup to howl. Belma, pulling at her stringy black hair, was marveling at how horribly right she had been about how horribly wrong things could go. She knew it was up to her to do something, and so she did what she did best. Snapping Willa's muffs back into place, grabbing both her sisters by a wrist, and dragging them along with her, Belma ran away. Pup Pup hurried after the fleeing girls, his puppy brain deeply disturbed by this unexpected turn of events. After a few feet, he realized that his little legs could not match their pace. Snuffling, he dashed as fast as he could into a dark corner, deciding it better to hide.
Fortunately for the girls, The Faceless One did not have super powerful hearing. Over the whirring rush of his own wind magics, he had not heard their racket. Kneeling beside the mess that was Olaff, he shook his head. "What a tragic accident," he said. "The fool fell from his mount trying to take off from the city. He was on a joy ride, I'd have to assume. Perhaps he chanced to glance into a tower window, caught sight of some supple young sorceress bathing, and was distracted. Who knows? Who can really say how these things happen? Fate is cruel. But what to do now, Olaff LaRooshe? Ichtinbach follows a path through the sky that cannot be changed without drastically altering the runes beneath it. This has been the case since times immemorial. The city will descend and all those people, all of them expecting the Brine Bazaar, will be waiting. What shall we do then, good Olaff? We've got no queen. Who will open the market? Who will govern the meeting of the High Council? Olaff, I ask you, who will rule? No answers, eh? What a pity. In life you were obviously a buffoon and now, in death, you're no wiser. "
The Faceless One turned, roused from his musings by a scraping sound behind him. Olaff's griffin, Beezledeez, was dragging one of his massive claws across the courtyard floor and staring at The Faceless One with a disturbing mixture of curiousity and hunger. "Well, well," The Faceless One said. "We'll have to do something about you, won't we? In fact, you might even be useful to me, bird lion. That is, after you have learned the proper discipline, of course."
Beezledeez, along with the three little girls, had not been the only one to witness Olaff LaRooshe's end. In a nearby peach tree lurked a big fat black cat. He had a way of turning up in odd spots. Watching the scene unfold, he knew his mistress would be very interested in what he'd just spied, but he decided not to seek her out. Not yet, anyway. Cats, as familiars, were notoriously unreliable. The problem lay with the fact that their sense of humor simply didn't translate to humans. The creatures were fascinated by yarn and bringing dead birds as gifts. Puns and knock-knock jokes did not appeal to them. However, if the cat could have spoke, he would have said, with a hearty chortle no less, "You should have seen your face when you found out that mincing, emaciated fellow in the white dress had murdered that other fellow with the big bushy black mane! I knew it the whole time! Isn't that a hoot?" In response to this, The Keeper of Secrets would not have laughed and Guileful, for that was the cat's name, would have wondered why she was such a killjoy.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

"The Seven Sisters" is still on sale for 2.99 until New Years, but will be returning to its original price of 3.99 after New Year's Day! Feel free to peruse the excerpt provided in this thread and the Amazon sample. "The Seven Sisters" is an epic fantasy based in the mythical world of Gleeb. It is full of eccentric and outrageous characters and creatures, exotic locales, and high adventure. Whether you want to escape your boring life (I know I do at times  ) or just read a story with pluck and heart (feel free to disagree, but I think it has pluck and heart  ), give "The Seven Sisters" a chance!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

If you got a Kindle for Holidays and you're looking for a book to read that's probably not already on your shelf, "The Seven Sisters" is only 2.99 until New Year's Day and, when it's cold outside, a tale of fantastic adventure is sometimes just the thing to make you forget about the stress of finding that last gift on your list and the frozen weather. 

Happy Holidays and enjoy the new year!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a new blog post about the _The Seven Sisters_ on Indie Books Blogs: http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/seven-sisters-jb-hendricks.html. Today is the last day to get it for 2.99!


----------

